# defective bumperboy bumpers, how common



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Default

Before you load the launcher blow into the open end of the Bumper; if pressure builds up and holds, your bumper will fire, if not the bumper is toast, mark it so you won't reload it again.
*
Bumper Boy had a batch of new bumpers made about three-four years ago which had internal weld problems. I bought ten and each one failed within a few firings, BB were aware of their flaw and replaced them all with new ones at no cost. However without the original sales receipt I doubt they would honour any warranty. 
*


I found three bumperboy bumpers with the end of the tube blown out, how many other have had this happen?
i think bumperboy should replace them if they defective components due to POOR workmanship


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

So far with solid bumpers the boys have been working great. 
thanks for all the help here on this site


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there BrokenGunz,

I apologize but I'm not sure I understand this. Are you having an issue with your 4 year old bumpers that aren't holding up anymore? Do you have pictures you could send to our [email protected] ?


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

its not easy to get a picture of the inside, far end, of the tube, im worrking on it


----------

